# Bodysuit without a DTD?



## PaletteManokit (Mar 26, 2018)

So, first, sorry if this is in the wrong place-I'm new to the forum.

Now, I want to make a bodysuit without a duct tape dummy (DTD) and I want some second opinions.
This is how I want to do it:
Use this tutorial to make the leg half, pattern it like I would the head, and use the pattern for the legs.
As for the top half, I want to get a fitted (long sleeve) shirt and use that as my pattern, then make the top half.
After I make both halves I want to sew the pieces together (sew "shirt" to "pants" basically) with the zipper in mind
Lastly I add the zipper.
Does anyone think this will work? Or would it be a waste of time? I want my bodysuit to be good quality but currently don't want to make a DTD, however if a DTD is what's necessary for a good quality bodysuit I'll gladly do it that way.
Thank you all for your answers and thoughts!! Much appreciated!

~Palette


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 26, 2018)

small bump, any answers appreciated!


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

I wouldn't say a DTD is necessary unless you wanna make something really complex.  They're nice, but I don't think you'd absolutely need em for everything.


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> I wouldn't say a DTD is necessary unless you wanna make something really complex.  They're nice, but I don't think you'd absolutely need em for everything.


Alright thank you!

Also I just realized something, if I get brand new fitted clothes wouldn't that technically work as a DTD? Just sew the top half to the bottom and viola! A DTD... but not made out of duct tape... But sorry if that doesn't make sense xD


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 26, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> Alright thank you!
> 
> Also I just realized something, if I get brand new fitted clothes wouldn't that technically work as a DTD? Just sew the top half to the bottom and viola! A DTD... but not made out of duct tape... But sorry if that doesn't make sense xD


Hah!  Yeah that'd make sense considering it'd be the same bloody fit.  I remember a pal of mine doing the exact same thing when he wanted a bodysuit done.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


----------



## PaletteManokit (Mar 26, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Hah!  Yeah that'd make sense considering it'd be the same bloody fit.  I remember a pal of mine doing the exact same thing when he wanted a bodysuit done.  ʅʕ•ᴥ•ʔʃ


Sweet! I think I have my plan then and will just do that xD


----------

